# iPad2 and M-Audio Keystation 61es = compatible



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Thinking of buying this as gift for someone. Are the iPad2 and M-Audio Keystation 61es compatible using the camera connection kit?


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Class-compliant MIDI interfaces are supposed to be compatible through the Camera connection USB port. 

The alternative is the IK Multimedia iRIG MIDI which gives standard MIDI ports for old-school keyboards iRig MIDI - Core MIDI interface for iPhone/iPod touch/iPad


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

CanadaRAM said:


> Class-compliant MIDI interfaces are supposed to be compatible through the Camera connection USB port.


Thanks  Can anyone confirm how well it works?


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm really surprised there aren't more replies to this. Aren't there a bunch of Mac shop (former) owners, staff, etc. who would know this on here?


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

**** it. Bought the 61es, gonna go pick up the Camera connection kit tonight and then I'LL tell YOU all.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

...




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

It works fine enough  fun to play with.


----------



## aflatoksin (Dec 23, 2011)

darkscot said:


> It works fine enough  fun to play with.


Hello,

I have the exact same equipment, but I can not make it work.
So could you please help me?

1) How did you connect the 61es to the Ipad?
2) Did you use a power adapter for the 61es?
3) Which app did you use?
4) How did you get it to work?

Thank you.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

aflatoksin said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have the exact same equipment, but I can not make it work.
> 
> 2) Did you use a power adapter for the 61es?


Yes, you will need to power the keyboard from an AC adapter


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

61es worked w iPad2 without power adapter. Just connected via iPad camera connection kit. I git a popup saying it wouldn't work but it did.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

And I used GarageBand.


----------



## aflatoksin (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies.
I just got the 61es working.
First I used the Midi Monitor app, then I used garageband.
It works fine both with and without the power adapter.
Cheers.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I've gotta try this with my iPhone now.

Crossed fingers.

Roland Edirol PCR A30 and iPhone 4


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I think if one used the iPad and Garageband solely for this purpose, it'd be worth it. Just starting to play a lot with my Bass, iRig and Garageband and it's such a blast. Had no idea you could plug a keyboard into it through the camera adapter.   Really cool.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

ehMax said:


> I think if one used the iPad and Garageband solely for this purpose, it'd be worth it. Just starting to play a lot with my Bass, iRig and Garageband and it's such a blast. Had no idea you could plug a keyboard into it through the camera adapter.   Really cool.


That is cool, I'm debating on whether to buy a server or an iPad now,
I do a lot of reviews and even thou a server would be nice,
An iPad would be nice to extend my fun factor.

Ummmm....Tempting.


----------

